# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Помогите найти и установить ключ к 1С 8.1

## vladimirus

*НАБОР ЛЕКАРСТВ (эмулятор, патчи, утилиты) для Windows, Linux и Mac*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО - пароль на архив: 1

 - версии платформы *Portable* или *RePack* не требуют лечения. Взять их можно *ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------


## Darly

> Установил программу 1С 8.1, хочу зайти в нее а она не пускает, требует "ключ защиты программы", когда мне устанавливали 1С 8.1 сказали что там уже все ключи есть, но судя по тому что я даже зайти не могу в программу, значит там ничего нет.


Ключ - это такая штука, типа флэшки. 
варианты:
1. У вас честная 1с - установить вышеобозначенный ключ в порт USB компьютера.
2. для прочих случаев используется Эмулятор ключа

----------


## Альбертович

*vladimirus*, Нашел ключик? Если нет, то мыло давай, скину.

----------


## бимбом

вот мыло:as-fasst@mail.ru

----------


## hlam999

> *vladimirus*, Нашел ключик? Если нет, то мыло давай, скину.


А для версии ПРОФ ключик подходит?
а мне не дадите? ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!:confused:

----------


## tettti

И мне пожалуйста ключик, заранее спасибо.
Olyadasha@mail.ru

----------


## Бухгалтер Ira

Мне бы тоже ключ, пожалуйста!:yes:

_Добавлено через 55 секунд_
мне бы тоже ключ, пожалуйста!
ia_plotnikova@mail.ru

----------


## alexsmir

> Мне бы тоже ключ, пожалуйста


Целая ветка есть на этом форуме!!!

----------


## risbb

Ребята у кого есть crack   или ключи 1с8.1  для Win 7 x64 разрядная  скинте на мыло risbb@mail.ru  заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## SKATP

Люди добрые скиньте пожал. ключик 1с 8.1 auti1@ya.ru

----------


## Blumm

Подмагните, у кого есть crack или ключики 1с8.1 для Win 7 x32 разрядная скинте на мыло i_v_a_n_54@mail.ru заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## bes_exe

Привет всем. 
Скиньте, пожалуйста, эмуль для 1с 8.1 
russia087@mail.ru
И ещё такой вопрос - эмулятор для Win 32-х и 64-х раз. версий одинаковы или нет?

----------


## fildar

> Целая ветка есть на этом форуме!!!


можно ссылочку?:blush:

----------


## Alexerg

> можно ссылочку?:blush:


Да хотя бы здесь или тут

----------


## Askar

помогите, скиньте пожалуйста ключик 1с 8.1 у меня ХР:)

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 15 секунд_
помогите, скиньте пожалуйста ключик 1с 8.1 у меня ХР   askar.n.85@mail.ru

----------


## danilov82@ya.

Выбирайте любой эмулятор

http://depositfiles.com/files/6rbt4n115
http://depositfiles.com/files/ub1fc9xf2
http://depositfiles.com/files/t1su9x9no

----------


## targatai

> Ребята у кого есть crack   или ключи 1с8.1  для Win 7 x64 разрядная  скинте на мыло risbb@mail.ru  заранее спасибо !!!


доброго времени суток! парюсь реально уже неделю.
проблеммма что не могу поставить эмулятор под 7 х64.
если сть возможность скинь плиз на этот ящик лекарство vval_08@mail.ru

----------


## bes_exe

Да там  скорее не в эмуле дело, а в том как правильно его поставить и все везде прописать. См. выше.

----------


## Ирина7

Помогите! и скиньне пожайлуста ключик 1С8.1  Irche87@mail.ru

----------


## lnm

у кого есть кряк или чтонибудь, чтобы работала конфигурация Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси редакции 3.0.4.1 поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## donald k2

Пожалуйста! нужен эмулятор ключа для 1С 8.1 под Windows 7 x32
verdger@mail.ru

----------


## Alek-nn

вот еще один эмулятор! http://depositfiles.com/files/7ztnlhqya

----------


## zalivin

Есть у когонибудь эмулятор ключа дял программы 1С РАРУС "Управление автотранспортом" 8 поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## vmprog

Помогите с лекарством для 8.1 на Win 2003 32bit
m_v@inbox.ru

----------


## ANT0N

Люди скиньте пожалуйста на мыло ant.ykt@mail.ru ключ 1с v8.1 for Windows 7 32bit :blush:

----------


## irkst

Буду очень благодарен за ключик к 8.1

----------


## ANT0N

> Люди скиньте пожалуйста на мыло ant.ykt@mail.ru ключ 1с v8.1 for Windows 7 32bit :blush:


 Об условиях договоримся.
Люди скиньте пожалуйста на мыло ant.ykt@mail.ru ключ 1с v8.1 for Windows 7 32bit  платформа 8.1.15.14

----------


## WertualSH

Добрый вечер, можно мне тож ключик для ХР. Cпс. wertual-s@yandex.ru

----------


## JuliyaJuliya

Привет! поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом для Win7 x 64. Ящик: ulita-88@mail.ru. Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## WertualSH

> Привет! поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом для Win7 x 64. Ящик: ulita-88@mail.ru. Буду очень благодарна!


Привет. Пока сам ищу, но для ХР. Если что будет, то вышлю.

----------


## pevek

Набор эмуляторов 1С 8.1_8.2 (Рабочие) под Windows
Скачать

----------


## WertualSH

*pevek*, Спасибо.

----------


## JuliyaJuliya

> Добрый вечер, можно мне тож ключик для ХР. Cпс. wertual-s@yandex.ru


WertualSH, ф вам отправила попробуйте. А у меня на Win7 x64 была проблема с подписью драйверов. Сейчас все ок.

----------


## WertualSH

Спасибо :)

----------


## exp

http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/4fblistql

----------


## ЛЕЛЯ56789

Скинь и мне ключик пожалуйста roz8646@yandex.ru

_Добавлено через 1 час 28 минут 32 секунды_
Ребята у кого есть crack или ключи 1с8.1  скинте на мыло roz8646@yandex.ru заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## Воробей

У меня 8.1.15.14 на W7 64разрядной, эмуляторы кот мне дали не работают (пишет все время не обнаружен ключ защиты). Помогите пожалуйста...!!!!!!!!!!!
geyzermet@yandex.ru

----------


## Alex_Y

Установил hasp driver вроде бы без проблем поставилась.. вот только проблема с ключом! У меня windows 7 базовая где мне взять ключИ! Помогите.. 
Ё-mail: apollon_0000@mail.ru

----------


## Zagraysky71

Будьте добры  у кого есть crack или ключи 1с8.1 для Win 7 x64 разрядная скинте на мыло zagraysky@mail.ru заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## Olga81_102010@

> *vladimirus*, Нашел ключик? Если нет, то мыло давай, скину.


:blush:мне очень нужен ключ скиньте мне пожалуста

----------


## Achilles86

Ребята у кого есть crack или ключи 1с8.1 для Win 7 Ultimate x64 разрядная скинте на мыло Achilles86@bk.ru и как их установить?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 9 секунд_
или дайте ссылку?!):)

----------


## shandro

Ребята скинте КЛЮЧ к 1С:Предприятие 8.1.13.41 Конфигурация "Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", редакция 2.1
мой адрес      cpshandrodi@yandex.ru

----------


## Sorryx

Можно мне тоже ключик на мыло :) sorrywc3@rambler.ru   Windows server 2003 R2 x64

----------


## decnet

Добрый вечер... enter to send (энтер ту сенд) плиз ключик на news_box@mail.ru, взамен отпралю два своих, кому надо может разные а может и нет:)

----------


## Aliash

Плиз  crack или ключи 1с8.1 для Win 7 Максимальная x64 разрядная скинте на мыло aliash@tut.by
спасибо.

----------


## SVS34

у кого есть crack или ключи 1с8.1 для Win 7, скиньте пожалуйста на мыло svetlana_a@mail.ru и инструкцию по установке,очень надо,помогите

----------


## nikolaib

меня зовут николай если можна сбрось пожалуйста мне ключ для 1с бухгалтерия версия 8  и как его установить пожалуйста мой адрес [email]nikolaib69@mail.ru

----------


## ZALEXAN

Необъяснимо, но факт... на форуме нет ключа к конфигурации "Транспортная логистика и экспедирование". А может кто-то всё-таки есть такой богатый... Ну не жадничайте, скиньте на мыло или дайте ссылочку  и человек будет счастлив zalexan@ngs.ru

----------


## Кесуня

Ребят скиньте и мне пожалуйста ключик к 1С 8.1
gea-1102@mail.ru:)

_Добавлено через 53 секунды_
пожалуйста

----------


## vasilich7_7

Тоже очень хочется ключик lavekysok@gmail.com

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 35 секунд_
тОЖЕ ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ КЛЮЧИК lAVEKYSOK@GMAIL.COM

----------


## Люсинда

И мне пожалуйста ключ 1с8.1 для Win 7 x64 разрядная сбросьте на мыло lusik_texas@mail.ru     спасибо.  :yes:

----------


## lars175

добрый день! такая проблема. установила 1с 8.1 и 8.2 операционка win7 x64, что бы ни делала не могу пробить лицензионку. подскажите как же ее все таки поломать. если не трудно инструкцию на мыло бросьте плиззз, очень очень надо :( 
krevetka_eliz@mail.ru

----------


## ramann33

Приветствую! Установил 1С 8.1 Бухгалтерия на ноут W7 x64 с помощью upatch, немного поработал, потом похоже система стала с ним бороться и прога заглючила пришлось работать на XP x32 поставленную с другим кряком. Хотелось бы запустить и ноут(для консультации с бухом). Потерял ссылку страницы форума. Если есть возможность, скиньте пожалуйста вместе с инструкцией на 1durac@mail.ru

----------


## Марат50

у кого есть ключ 1с8.1 на win7 64bit скиньте пожалуйста на mail: lakec-83@mail.ru

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 16 секунд_
у кого есть crack или ключи 1с8.1 для Win 7 64bit, скиньте пожалуйста на мыло lakec-83@mail.ru и инструкцию по установке,очень надо,помогите

----------


## Raigor07

У кого есть кллючь для 1С 8.1 на server 2008 R2 скиньте плиз на I.metroshencov@bk.ru

----------


## idsm

> Ребята у кого есть crack   или ключи 1с8.1  для Win 7 x64 разрядная  скинте на мыло risbb@mail.ru  заранее спасибо !!!


И мне скинте если сможете post.base@yandex.ru СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Funtxxx

Мне тоже скиньте ключик к 1С 8.1 пожалуйста
funtxxx@rambler.ru

----------


## Виктория Ореш

Пожалуйста скиньте и мне ключик для 1С 8.1, винда 7, х32. :blush: Буду очень-очень благодарна!:) Мыло: vikus-jesus@mail.ru

----------


## Boban

Пожал





















дешевые авиабилеты























электронные книги sony readerП























электронные сигареты купить





















Пожалуйста, скиньте, кто-нибудь, и мне ключи для 1С8.1 WINDOWS 7 x32.
e-mail Boban.Etno@yandex.ru

----------


## Semen

Прошу ключик/эмулятор для 1с8.1 (Win 7)
заранее благодарен
ivsr@mail.ru

----------


## gotya

Кто сможет скиньте мне тоже ключик/эмулятор для 2008 r2 x64 для 8.1 и, если есть, 8.2
gotya@bk.ru
Заранее благодарен

----------


## masaran

Товарищи, та же беда ..... нужен ключик на 8.1 windows7*64 .......... очень хочется дома тож работать .... kilpspark@mail.ru

----------


## KaK_TyS

Все пропало! спасайте люди добрые! винда 7 64 бита. огромное спасибо!
Kolu4ka37@yandex.ru

----------


## QMallory

для 64-битной семёрки  и 1с 8.2 есть патчик, находил на днях тут на форуме)

----------


## twin_klv

Приветик всем.
пожалуйста скиньте эмулятор ключа для 1с 8.1 под windows 7 32bit на эл. адрес kar_8888@mail.ru.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Knopka03

Прошу ключик/эмулятор для 1с8.1 (Win 7)
буду оочень благодарна.
knopkamar1@rambler.ru

----------


## Galeon

Товарищи! Владею 1с Управление торговлей 8 10.3 Базовой версией. Скачал 8 розница.магазин автозапчастей. при загрузке требует ключ. Помогите!!!

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 2 секунды_
tehno-68@mail.ru

----------


## ilmar521

нужен эмулятор ключа под восьмерку на седьмой 64 битной винде.
прошу выслать на ilmar521@mail.ru
заранее благодарю

----------


## nexty

:)Приветик всем.Плиз скиньте эмулятор ключа для 1с 8.1 под windows 7 64bit на эл. адрес nexty1@mail.ru.
Заранее спасибо. Ну очееннь надо.

----------


## acaded

Подмагните, у кого есть crack или ключики 1с8.1 для Win 7. Парюсь уже неделю. Есть Сама прога, и есть емулятор, который вполне успешно работал с Win XP  под  Win 7 не встает зараза, хоть убей. заранее спасибо !! У кого че есть - скиньте на мыло acaded@rambler.ru

----------


## Aleks25

И я не откажусь от ключика для 1с 8.1 под windows 7 64bit.
С меня пиво и размер моей благодарности не будут иметь границ.

Aleks2506@mail.ru

----------


## denrul

и Мне плииииииз denrul@list.ru Спасибо громаднейшее заранее.

----------


## Мэрлин

Всем доброго дня! И мне пожалуйста помогите - нужен эмулятор для 1с 8.1 под Windows XP.

gorde-margarita@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Хаос

> Подмагните, у кого есть crack или ключики 1с8.1 для Win 7. Парюсь уже неделю. Есть Сама прога, и есть емулятор, который вполне успешно работал с Win XP  под  Win 7 не встает зараза, хоть убей. заранее спасибо !! У кого че есть - скиньте на мыло acaded@rambler.ru


*http://depositfiles.com/files/19o2ve5rn*

----------


## БМТ 2008

и не могли бы вы и мне скинуть ключик, заранее спасибо.(1с 8.1 win vista x 86) bmt-2008@yandex.ru

----------


## ЮЛИЯ@

и мне скиньте пожал. ключик 1с 8.1 loginowa_yu@mail.ru[/QUOTE]

----------


## Anna1989

Мне тоже очень нужен ключик 1с 8.2  anuta_palant@ukr.net

----------


## Хаос

> и мне скиньте пожал. ключик 1с 8.1 loginowa_yu@mail.ru


[/quote]




> Мне тоже очень нужен ключик 1с 8.2 anuta_palant@ukr.net





> и не могли бы вы и мне скинуть ключик, заранее спасибо.(1с 8.1 win vista x 86) bmt-2008@yandex.ru


ссылка выше

----------


## BDG

Обычно при установке платформы инсталятор спрашивает "Установить HASP" (по умолчанию стоит галочка) а дальше скорее всего (если не честно ставить) то вам нужен так называемый эмулятор ключа.

_Добавлено через 9 минут 48 секунд_
Люди, сам долго парился с ключом под Win7x64 и все таки победил но есть одна проблема что бы запускалась 1С в начале загрузки Винды ч\з клавишу F8 отключать контроль подписывания драйверов. К сожалению без этого в (х64) ни как. Так что если это не пугает пишите почту, скину.

----------


## Aleks25

> Люди, сам долго парился с ключом под Win7x64 и все таки победил но есть одна проблема что бы запускалась 1С в начале загрузки Винды ч\з клавишу F8 отключать контроль подписывания драйверов. К сожалению без этого в (х64) ни как. Так что если это не пугает пишите почту, скину.


 Я долго также мучился с подписью драйверов, потом нашел программку (на помню где), которая автоматически отключает подписи драйверов при загрузке системы и все пока работает

----------


## BDG

> Я долго также мучился с подписью драйверов, потом нашел программку (на помню где), которая автоматически отключает подписи драйверов при загрузке системы и все пока работает


Да я про нее знаю, но ставить не стал из сооброжений безопасности. 7-ка и так слаба к вирусам и прочей дряни, чуть что не так что нибудь начинает криво работать.

----------


## asdek

Если есть у кого нибудь эмулятор ключа для программы 1С РАРУС "Управление автотранспортом" 8 поделитесь пожалуйста Ящик: sklad_avtoshin@mail.ru

----------


## xstudx

Кто нить сможет скинуть эмулятор ключа для _1С8.1 и 8.2, windows 7 x64_ на e-mail: *inet119@rambler.ru* или *inet008@yandex.ru*. буду очень благодарен

----------


## Andrei_mir

Здравствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор с инструкцией   к 1С 8.1 на windows 7 32/64 bit. Andrei_mir@mail.ru Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ja1alexej

ключи 1с8.1 для Win 7 x64 разрядная скинте на мыло ja1alexej@mail.ru
зарание спасибо

----------


## Vovus14

А мне ключь jey-jey14@mail.ru

----------


## Nadya_Rost

Народ, помогите, пропарилась два дня не могу установить эмулятор на 8.1.  Win7 64-bit ноутбук, качала эмуляторы - они на 32х битную, скиньте на мыло пож. 64-битный bagi@aaanet.ru

----------


## ange

Скиньте пожалуйста ключик для 1с 8.1 спасибо. Очень надо))))
katya_batalova@mail.ru

----------


## mico_babayan

Ребята у кого есть crack или ключи 1с8.1 для Win 7 x64 разрядная скинте на мыло mico_babayan@list.ru заранее спасибо !!!:mad::mad::mad::mad:

----------


## artem2505

Помогите найти 1C 8 Магазин автозапчастей желательно ломанный.
Или Управление торговлей 8. проф версию 
garant-avtonikol@mail.ru

----------


## PanUkraine

Добрый день!
 Очень срочно нужна конфигурация 1С-Логистика: Управление перевозками 1.1 - v.1.1.1.3 от AXELOT (8.1) - 1Cv8_Logistica.1.1.1.3.zip, 
 или 1С 8. Рарус. Транспортная логистика и экспедирование?
 Отученная от ключа или с эмулятором или у кого есть ключик.
 ПОМОГИТЕ, пожалуйста!Если можна на ящик ucom_sl@ukr.net или реальную сылку...
 Заранее СПАСИБО.
 могу дать одним файлом 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.1, 8.2 + 22 конфигурации 
 - сылка ex.ua/view/6401159

----------


## pogranecfsb

Добрый вечер! Проблема - не могу запустить 8.1 на семерке! Мож у кого ключик найдется! pogranecfsb2005@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Mopok

Ребят, Всем привет есть у кого ключи к 1с 8?  если есть скиньте плиз  Заранее очень благодарен

boss.mopok@mail.ru

----------


## SemenSavelev

ребята можете прислать эмулятор для 1с 8.1 розница для вин7
вообще не соображаю в этом

---------- Post added at 18:25 ---------- Previous post was at 18:24 ----------

почта savelev.semen@inbox.ru

----------


## ТАМАРА171048

> *vladimirus*, Нашел ключик? Если нет, то мыло давай, скину.


ЕСЛИ ЕЩЕ АКТУАЛЬНО: Также прошу ключ, погиб мой ключ USB r 1C 8 внезапно. СПАСИБО

----------


## arccos6pi

> ЕСЛИ ЕЩЕ АКТУАЛЬНО: Также прошу ключ, погиб мой ключ USB r 1C 8 внезапно. СПАСИБО


1c_8x_UniPatch.exe (11.5 КБ)



> 1. Закрываем 1С (и если нужно останавливаем 1С сервер).
> 
> 2. Запускаем 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe.
> 
> 3. для 1С 8.0 и 1С 8.1 выбирать файл backend.dll (находиттся в папке bin установленной 1С).
> для 1С 8.2/8.3 выбирать файл backbas.dll (находиттся в папке bin установленной 1С).

----------


## Aleks305

Попробовал разные эмуляторы, но так и не удалось запустить ни один для 1c 8.1 x64 на Windows Server 2008 R2. Если есть у кого положительный опыт - поделитесь. Спасибо.

----------


## Yarmanuk

Кто нибудь скиньте ключ защиты 1С 8.1 Очень нужно, помогите!

---------- Post added at 14:06 ---------- Previous post was at 14:04 ----------

Кто-нибудь скиньте ключ защиты программы 1С 8.1 ящик shaybak.mar@yandex.ru

----------


## Ukei

> скиньте ключ защиты программы


 - Посмотрите первое сообщение на этой странице.

----------


## EvgenV72

Доброго времени. 
Прошу помощи,кто пользовался (успешно)эмулятором для 1С 8.1 предприятие на вин10 ? Обновил винду до 10ки,после чего 1с запросила пароль :( 
У меня не получается установить Hasp Deveice draiver

----------


## arccos6pi

> Доброго времени. 
> Прошу помощи,кто пользовался (успешно)эмулятором для 1С 8.1 предприятие на вин10 ? Обновил винду до 10ки,после чего 1с запросила пароль :( 
> У меня не получается установить Hasp Deveice draiver


причем тут ключ и пароль?

----------


## EvgenV72

Прошу прощения.
Я уж не знаю что делать,комп супруги для работы,обновил до вин10,после чего 1С запросила пароль,хотя пароля не было!

Screenshot_1.jpg

----------


## EvgenV72

> причем тут ключ и пароль?


Да я хотел попробывать на удачу ключ сгенерировать,вощем танцы с бубном

----------


## arccos6pi

> Да я хотел попробывать на удачу ключ сгенерировать,вощем танцы с бубном


ответил в личном сообщении

----------


## EvgenV72

Проблема   разрешилось сама сабой!
Хотя есть у меня предположение что мои руки с виндой не причем,видимо кто то вспомнил пароль. а было озвучено что разрешилось само сабой.

----------


## sergbrovko

Ищу ключ 8.1 если можно скиньте sergbrovko66@mail.ru

----------


## Fltr

> Ищу ключ 8.1 если можно скиньте sergbrovko66@mail.ru


Смотри первое сообщение

----------

Ukei (13.02.2020)

----------


## vadimup

и мне дайте utvl@mail.ru

----------


## IrinaMart

Добрый день!
Очень срочно нужна конфигурация 1С-Транспортная логистика и экспедирование
Отученная от ключа или с эмулятором или у кого есть ключик.
ПОМОГИТЕ, пожалуйста! Если можно на ящик martinovai@yandex.ru или реальную ссылку...
Заранее СПАСИБО

----------


## ReadKey

Добрый день, отправьте пожалуйста тоже ключ dead.sprot@gmail.com

----------

